# Elgin Reflector, Aluminum safety marker style



## Balloontyre (Jun 4, 2013)

*Rear reflector wanted, common on several Ladies and Mens 1938 Elgin models
Thank You*


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jun 4, 2013)

*Ahh Haa*



Balloontyre said:


> *Rear reflector wanted, common on several Ladies and Mens 1938 Elgin models
> Thank You*




That is the correct way to mount it!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 4, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> That is the correct way to mount it!




Upside down or right sideup, might depend on which bike it goes on?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 4, 2013)

*Another*

Another View


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jun 4, 2013)

*Thanks!*



Balloontyre said:


> Another View




No wonder i was confused!


----------



## jpromo (Jun 4, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> No wonder i was confused!




Hilarious. It looks like the manufacturer was confused as well.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anybody have an unmolested original '38 Elgin (or photo depicting) to clear this up?
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 4, 2013)

I just bought one, Im going to try and repop them. here is a picture of a un molested 38 I just bought.






Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like an easy job for our friend on the left coast. He just needs a '38 BB to motivate him! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> I just bought one, Im going to try and repop them. here is a picture of a un molested 38 I just bought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nick,    I could use a few.....

  Catfish


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?34698-WANTED-Elgin-Reflector-**********************


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 4, 2013)

Interesting to see those orig ads, looks like they did NOT have a coat of red paint on them as we'd previously heard, always wondered why there never was any remnants of paint left on any that we'd seen, so that explains that! 
Darcie
PS- A friend of the family owns a tool and die company, we're checking with him on it first, but yep Shawn, I know what you're thinking


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 5, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> PS- A friend of the family owns a tool and die company, we're checking with him on it first, but yep Shawn, I know what you're thinking




Cool Darcie, Let's see what he says. This is a very simple reflector that a high school metal shop student (or me) could easily replicate. 
Can you post some front and back pics of the one you have, with a tape measure next to the reflector.
Thanks,
Ivo


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 13, 2013)

Bump............


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 13, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Can you post some front and back pics of the one you have, with a tape measure next to the reflector.




Don't have it in our hands at the moment...


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 21, 2013)

A picture for a Bump.....

Still looking.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 5, 2013)

BTT.............
Still looking


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 5, 2013)

Is that what that mystery bracket I have on two of my bikes is supposed to hold?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 5, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Is that what that mystery bracket I have on two of my bikes is supposed to hold?




Maybe if its a 1938 elgin.  I made temporary use of this bracket till I find a reflector.


----------



## bike (Jul 5, 2013)

*Sorry to rain on the parade*

I have owned a red one- kinda like Silver King....
Red pigments are one of the most unstable I understand.


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 20, 2013)

*Still looking*

Still looking for the reflector.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 20, 2013)

Somebody here must have one for 'ol Ivo..... he helps plenty of us!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 20, 2013)

I picked up a '38 elgin a week ago and had the bracket still left on the fender.
The pointy side must face up so that the bracket fits in the fender rivets and is in place correctly.
In case the which side is up issue hasn't been settled...
Chris


----------

